# Clenbuterol - Female Doses?



## S_Soldier

My mrs has seen how effective clen can be for me when I'm cutting and keeps pestering me to let her try it.

Now in terms of readiness, she's probably bang on the money i.e. trains hard 1-2 times a day, diet is very clean and well measured, knows that it isn't a magic pill etc. She just wants to use it to get rid of the (very limited) and stubborn bits in advance of our summer holiday and wedding later this year.

Now whilst I'm familiar with the ins and outs of a gent using it I'm not so sure about recommended doses for women or the possible side effects (in addition to the shakes, heart races, cramps, sweating etc associate with male use).

Would people recommened it or would she be better sticking to an ECA stack? I've told her it isn't an option until I've done some thorough research first!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jem

No difference male to female with clen - same dosage re personal tolerance


----------



## S_Soldier

Jem said:


> No difference male to female with clen - same dosage re personal tolerance


So in theory she can do 7 x 20mcgs a day then (dependent on tolerance?)

Are there any sides associated specifically with female use?

Thanks for your help, Jem. :thumbup1:


----------



## Kristeen

Hiya,

Have a look at t'5's! worked pretty good for me when i was tryin to get rid of stubborn fat!


----------



## S_Soldier

Kristeen said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Have a look at t'5's! worked pretty good for me when i was tryin to get rid of stubborn fat!


Thanks Kristeen - struggling to get hold of T5s at the moment though and I have a load of clen at home. May suggest an ECA stack to her though.

Anyone got any input on which they think might be better for her?


----------



## huwgarms

t5 is pretty much the same as eca anyway mate, its manufactured from a mix nothing like t3 or t4


----------



## Kristeen

might as well use it up if you have loads. Hope she gets good results! Read up on animal cuts btw I have tried a few different things t5's ect but got great results on the animal cuts whoda thought!

x kp


----------



## Soul keeper

Hi, my wife just finished her Clen course taking 5 a day, only side affects she had were some pretty annoying shakes. she was useless trying to write her name :laugh:


----------



## S_Soldier

huwgarms said:


> t5 is pretty much the same as eca anyway mate, its manufactured from a mix nothing like t3 or t4


Yeah I know - just more convenient as they are ready made so no need to keep reminding her of the aspirin, caffeine and eph quantities! 

Clen it is then. :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

Kristeen said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Have a look at t'5's! worked pretty good for me when i was tryin to get rid of stubborn fat!


T5's will help drop weight because they contain a sh1t load of Eph(60mg per cap) unfortunatly the other ingredients are not increased as the Eph is so yes they will give you a buzz and they will curb the appetite better than the ECA stacks with 30mg per cap but the actually fat burning is no better and people really need to look into how harsh Ephedrine is on the body before they start throwing 2-3 caps down there wifes/GF throats.....

if you can get yohimbine HCL with a small amount of Eph will work wonders....

as for Clen Jem is correct that the dosing is individual but do not mistake side effects for it working or not working.....some don't get the shakes and then needlessly up the dose...


----------



## S_Soldier

Pscarb said:


> T5's will help drop weight because they contain a sh1t load of Eph(60mg per cap) unfortunatly the other ingredients are not increased as the Eph is so yes they will give you a buzz and they will curb the appetite better than the ECA stacks with 30mg per cap but the actually fat burning is no better and people really need to look into how harsh Ephedrine is on the body before they start throwing 2-3 caps down there wifes/GF throats.....
> 
> if you can get yohimbine HCL with a small amount of Eph will work wonders....
> 
> as for Clen Jem is correct that the dosing is individual but do not mistake side effects for it working or not working.....some don't get the shakes and then needlessly up the dose...


Thanks mate - yeah I know what you mean about the side effects. I've never really had any sides myself apart from the odd cramp but it's always worked wonders for me when cutting. One of my training partners on the other hand shakes like a leaf on it. :lol:

Tbh I was more concerned about adverse effects on females as opposed to the general sides as I'd never forgive myself if there was anything major that specifically effected women that I wasn't aware of.

I've been considering yohimbine HCL for a while myself after reading a lot about it so I'll try to get hold of some and use myself as lab rat first. Thanks again. :thumbup1:


----------

